# Brasilianer-Energy-Thread



## Deleted 4120 (1. August 2007)

Das kann ich mir nicht nehmen lassen und eröffne den offiziellen Brasilianer-Energy-Thread  !!!

Am 06.10.07 findet beim Ettlinger Energy Race die erste brasilianische Meisterschaft statt. 


@ Patrick, Deine Kampfansage gilt, ich habe das Duell angenommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 !!!!

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der erste Streckenbesichtigungstermin....


----------



## Rebell-78 (2. August 2007)

Bin etws neidisch.

Die Brasilianer erobern unsere Lockale Bikerforum.
Etweder wir machen was selber ( Murgtäler!!! ) oder wir werden zum Brasil.

Macht weiter so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (2. August 2007)

Euer Ehrgeiz in Ehren, lasst aber mal die anderen Freds durch euren Einfallsreichtum an eröffneten Fred´s nicht nach unten rutschen...  

(Will damit sagen: Wenn jetzt jeder Brasilianer einen eigenen Fred eröffnet was man auch in den vorhandenen Stamm-Fred einfügen kann, nimmt das etwas überhand.)

Der "Luigi" Fred  existiert seit Nov 2005! und uns reicht einer. Mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Eike. (2. August 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Der "Luigi" Fred  existiert seit Nov 2005! und uns reicht einer. Mal drüber nachdenken.



Naja es hält sich ja schon noch in Grenzen. Im Münchner Forum wird so ziemlich jede einzelne Tour in einem eigenem Thread angekündigt dagegen ist es hier richtig still.
Keine Angst, das werden wir hier nicht einführen. Aber für besondere Ereignisse schadet das doch nicht und wenn hin und wieder einer von euch "Südlichtern" was in euern Fred schreibt bleibt der ja auch in Sichtweite  Außerdem hab ihr immerhin schon einen angepinnten dagegen können wir eh nicht anstinken 

@Topic
Falls ich bins dahin schon wieder im Lande bin schau ich mal an der Strecke vorbei. Streckenführungen sind bei Interesse auch möglich aber nur noch bis zum 10. danach muss ich ein bischen Geld verdienen.


----------



## andi1969 (2. August 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Euer Ehrgeiz in Ehren, lasst aber mal die anderen Freds durch euren Einfallsreichtum an eröffneten Fred´s nicht nach unten rutschen...
> 
> (Will damit sagen: Wenn jetzt jeder Brasilianer einen eigenen Fred eröffnet was man auch in den vorhandenen Stamm-Fred einfügen kann, nimmt das etwas überhand.)
> 
> Der "Luigi" Fred  existiert seit Nov 2005! und uns reicht einer. Mal drüber nachdenken.




Marc schon bemerkt , Konkurrenz belebt den Fred und wenn einer runter rutscht dann holt man den wieder hoch oder...... 

Wie lange dümpelte es hier so vor sich hin....? (sehr lange war oft 2005-2006 als Gast hier...) 

 mfg andi1969


----------



## marc (2. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Mark schon bemerkt , Konkurrenz belebt den Fred und wenn einer runter rutscht dann holt man den wieder hoch oder......
> 
> Wie lange dümpelte es hier so vor sich hin....? (sehr lange war oft 2005-2006 als Gast hier...)
> 
> mfg andi1969



Da hast Du nicht unrecht, Andi.   Warscheinlich haben wir Freerider nur Angst vor einer feindlichen Übernahme seit dem Wegfall der Northern Ligth´s durch eine Gruppe CC´ler  

Nur nicht wegen jedem Speichenbruch nen neuen Fred anfangen, so meinte ich das  . Bin froh daß das Forum hier Kiddie und Spamfrei ist (bisher)  

Haut rein, Jungs....  

Gruß Marc


----------



## mw1774 (2. August 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Euer Ehrgeiz in Ehren, lasst aber mal die anderen Freds durch euren Einfallsreichtum an eröffneten Fred´s nicht nach unten rutschen...
> 
> (Will damit sagen: Wenn jetzt jeder Brasilianer einen eigenen Fred eröffnet was man auch in den vorhandenen Stamm-Fred einfügen kann, nimmt das etwas überhand.)
> 
> Der "Luigi" Fred  existiert seit Nov 2005! und uns reicht einer. Mal drüber nachdenken.



das hier ist ein *forum !!!!!!!!!!!!! * 

nach der sufu gibts 12!! energy-freds   , wir können jetzt ja mal alle gemeinsam darüber nachdenken.....


----------



## andi1969 (2. August 2007)

marc schrieb:


> nicht wegen jedem Speichenbruch nen neuen Fred anfangen, so meinte ich das  . Bin froh daß das Forum hier Kiddie und Spamfrei ist (bisher)
> 
> Haut rein, Jungs....
> 
> Gruß Marc



Mist und gerade wollte ich.....gut dann halt net....  

 Alles klar Marc


P.S. *nicht CC sondern Touren- und Freebiker*


----------



## speedygonzales (2. August 2007)

marc schrieb:


> wir Freerider nur Angst vor einer feindlichen Übernahme seit dem Wegfall der Northern Ligth´s durch eine Gruppe CC´ler








 *den Handschuh ins Gesicht werf*.
So mögen die Northern Light´s sofern sie Mann genug sind, sich auf ein Trailturnier im GBZ Revier einstellen und schauen wir ob sie immer noch so mutig sind!


----------



## knoflok (2. August 2007)

wtf ?


----------



## eL (2. August 2007)

ick wees zwar nich ob es das norternleits noch gibt, ABer wer seid IHR denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. August 2007)

eL schrieb:


> ick wees zwar nich ob es das norternleits noch gibt, ABer wer seid IHR denn?


ein lockerer Zusammenschluß netter brasilianischer Biker....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. August 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Warscheinlich haben wir Freerider nur Angst vor einer feindlichen Übernahme seit dem Wegfall der Northern Ligth´s durch eine Gruppe CC´ler   ... Bin froh daß das Forum hier Kiddie und Spamfrei ist (bisher)
> Gruß Marc



Ich will mich hier mal outen. Bin weder CC´ler noch Kiddie. Und bleib es hoffentlich auch noch lange. Äh ...  



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> ick wees zwar nich ob es das norternleits noch gibt, ABer wer seid IHR denn?



Autonomes Kollektive mit 14tägig wechselnder Exekutive. Jeder darf mal Chef spielen.


----------



## Eike. (2. August 2007)

Äh hallo was geht denn hier ab? Marc hatte schon Recht mit seinem Hinweis und es war ja nur ein Hinweis und noch keine Kritik.
Und Speedy, damit wäre ich seeeehr vorsichtig. Bei den NLs (oder was davon übrig ist ) sind einige dabei denen von uns fahrtenisch keiner das Wasser reichen kann. Aber Andi hat auch recht. Ich bin jetzt seit 2005 im IBC und gerade das Karlsruher (sorry auch Freiburger) Lokalforum war bis dieses Jahr eines der langweiligsten weil außer den Northern Lights und der Freiburger Fraktion hier nix los war. Ich finde es deswegen sehr gut, dass jetzt auch eine Truppe aktiv ist bei der jeder mal mitfahren kann ohne Racingambitionen oder extremen technischen Anforderungen. Also weder CC noch FR sondern einfach was dazwischen.

Also Schluss damit und zurück zum Thema.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. August 2007)

Eike will damit sagen, dass man euch keine drei Minuten alleine lassen kann, schon legt Ihr euch mit der ganzen Welt an.


----------



## eL (2. August 2007)

der NMC, welcher wohl das ein oder andere mal unter euch weilte, ist bereits assimiliert und seine fähigkeiten den euren hinzugefügt oder habt ihr ihn wieder laufen lassen?

und wer kommt hier aus brasilien? ausser der kaffee!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. August 2007)

eL schrieb:


> und wer kommt hier aus brasilien? ausser der kaffee!



Wie es begonnen hat. hier. Süss, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (2. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir nicht nehmen lassen und eröffne den offiziellen Brasilianer-Energy-Thread  !!!
> 
> Am 06.10.07 findet beim Ettlinger Energy Race die erste brasilianische Meisterschaft statt.
> 
> ...



OK Felix, ich werd alles geben. Kennst mich ja  
Mit euch machts doppelt so viel Spaß

Toll das wir dies alles auf die Beine gestellt haben !!!!!!!


----------



## eL (2. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie es begonnen hat. hier. Süss, oder?



oooch wie schöööööön


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. August 2007)

eL schrieb:


> oooch wie schöööööön



Kein Neid. Harmonie ist eine wichtige Säule der Gemeinschaft.


----------



## Wooly (3. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Kein Neid. Harmonie ist eine wichtige Säule der Gemeinschaft.



Da liegt wahrscheinlich der Unterschied, wir haben uns früher immer gegenseitig runtergemach und verarscht ... war irgendwie lustiger ... aber nichts für ungut ...


----------



## Cook (3. August 2007)

Wooly schrieb:


> Da liegt wahrscheinlich der Unterschied, wir haben uns früher immer gegenseitig runtergemach und verarscht ... war irgendwie lustiger ... aber nichts für ungut ...



Leider sind die frühen Protagonisten dieses Lokalforums irgendwann ins Wasser gegangen und haben sich somit der bereits leicht traumatisierten Leserschaft entzogen. Von da an war organisiertes Thread-Napping, feinfühliges Denunzieren oder populistische Hetzjagden durch mehrere Unterforen gar nicht oder nur erschwert und meist unverstanden möglich.


----------



## mw1774 (3. August 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> ...Bei den NLs (oder was davon übrig ist ) sind einige dabei denen von uns fahrtenisch keiner das Wasser reichen kann. ...



ja ja ja, immer die technik, auf die technik kommt es an.... 
jetzt hab ick schon ne 34,9 stütze....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. August 2007)

Wooly schrieb:


> Da liegt wahrscheinlich der Unterschied, wir haben uns früher immer gegenseitig runtergemach und verarscht ... war irgendwie lustiger ... aber nichts für ungut ...



Das waren halt die 90er. Aber die sind halt vorbei.


----------



## speedygonzales (3. August 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> auf die technik kommt es an



quark... mangelnde Technik wird locker durch lebensverachtende  Fahrweise wettgemacht..


----------



## andi1969 (3. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir nicht nehmen lassen und eröffne den offiziellen Brasilianer-Energy-Thread  !!!
> 
> Am 06.10.07 findet beim Ettlinger Energy Race die erste brasilianische Meisterschaft statt.
> 
> ...



Macht euch nur alle im Rennen und dann roll ich euch zwei von hinten auf


----------



## Wooly (4. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das waren halt die 90er. Aber die sind halt vorbei.



stimmt auffallend ...  ... aber ich kann einfach nicht mit Leuten biken die sich ihr Bausparverträge beim Uphill erzählen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (4. August 2007)

Cook schrieb:


> Leider sind die frühen Protagonisten dieses Lokalforums irgendwann ins Wasser gegangen und haben sich somit der bereits leicht traumatisierten Leserschaft entzogen.



Das mag sein. Der Rest hat sich ja anscheinend der Esoterik zugewand und füllt Existenzialistenblogs. Einige Rangruppen studieren im 34 Semester Maschinenbau. Oder haben sich ins Pfälzer Forum verabschiedet. Da war doch das Wasser gar keine schlechte Idee ...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. August 2007)

Wooly schrieb:


> stimmt auffallend ...  ... aber ich kann einfach nicht mit Leuten biken die sich ihr Bausparverträge beim Uphill erzählen ...



Ich kann beim Uphill überhaupt nicht erzählen. Da sind meine Sorgen viel trivialer.


----------



## Cook (4. August 2007)

Wooly schrieb:


> ...Der Rest hat sich ja anscheinend der Esoterik zugewand und füllt Existenzialistenblogs...



Die Bruderschaft der "Northern Lights" hat uns leider keine zufriedenstellende Lösung geboten um dem Kreislauf von Tod und Wiedergeburt zu entkommen. Es hätte so schön sein können...


----------



## rohstrugel (4. August 2007)

Wooly schrieb:


> Das mag sein. Der Rest hat sich ja anscheinend der Esoterik zugewand und füllt Existenzialistenblogs. Einige Rangruppen studieren im 34 Semester Maschinenbau. Oder haben sich ins Pfälzer Forum verabschiedet. Da war doch das Wasser gar keine schlechte Idee ...


Am Anfang war das Wasser 




			
				speedygonzales schrieb:
			
		

> *den Handschuh ins Gesicht werf*.
> So mögen die Northern Light´s sofern sie Mann genug sind, sich auf ein Trailturnier im GBZ Revier einstellen und schauen wir ob sie immer noch so mutig sind!


----------



## fez (6. August 2007)

Der aus dem Bild gefallene Protagonist dieser Szene hätte mal besser ein *100% wasserdichtes GPS Magellan Meridian Color mit Topo und Strassen Navigation inkl. Blabla *benutzt...
Mountainbiken ohne GPS ist gefährlich.


----------



## Froschel (6. August 2007)

fez schrieb:


> Der aus dem Bild gefallene Protagonist dieser Szene hätte mal besser ein *100% wasserdichtes GPS Magellan Meridian Color mit Topo und Strassen Navigation inkl. Blabla *benutzt...
> Mountainbiken ohne GPS ist gefährlich.



ich glaube dass das ein ferngesteuertes Fahrrad ist, im Hintergrund sieht man ja die Steuerfrau. Hat am falschen Hebel gezogen und dann hat sie sich furchtbar erschrocken.


----------



## mw1774 (6. August 2007)

Froschel schrieb:


> ich glaube dass das ein ferngesteuertes Fahrrad ist, im Hintergrund sieht man ja die Steuerfrau. Hat am falschen Hebel gezogen und dann hat sie sich furchtbar erschrocken.


----------



## Don Stefano (6. August 2007)

Sieht man doch schon ohne Brille, dass da so Perlonfäden an dem Rad dran sind, an denen es durch die Szene gezogen wird. Die Frau steht im Hintergrund nur, damit das Bild nicht zu langweilig wird.


----------



## rohstrugel (6. August 2007)

Ah, eine Sad ... ääh Statistin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (7. August 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frau steht im Hintergrund nur, damit das Bild nicht zu langweilig wird.



Ich finde jetzt nicht das sie meinen Hormonspiegel hebt .... aber wenn du meinst ...


----------



## rohstrugel (7. August 2007)

Wooly schrieb:


> Ich finde jetzt nicht das sie meinen Hormonspiegel hebt .... aber wenn du meinst ...


Du musst einfach mehr Bier trinken


----------



## Wooly (8. August 2007)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Du musst einfach mehr Bier trinken



Du meinst wie der eL auf Pfälzer Wanderhütten die Bedienungen schön saufen .. ?


----------



## rohstrugel (8. August 2007)

Ja, das passt.
Dann wünsche ich dir *heute* noch viel Spass beim Weiberschönerwerdenlassen


----------



## mw1774 (6. September 2007)

soooo, wie siehts denn jetzt aus mit dem brasilianer-team?
gesichert sind:

andi
felix
patrick
vanessa
meine wenigkeit

dirk?
martin (harzi)???, falls es ihn noch gibt!

training wann??


----------



## MTBDave (7. September 2007)

Hmm... ...sind ja noch recht humane Distanzen... ...ich schau wie ich Zeit habe und stoße dann evtl. spontan dazu  Max. Teilnehmer = 50? Wird ja sicher schnell ausgebucht sein das Event...

Btw: Zum Thema was der Marc auf Seite #1 angesprochen hat. Da im Brasilianerteam wohl doch so einige Diskussionsfreudige Kompanen ihr unwesen treiben und wirklich auch regelmäßig Touren geplant werden würde es sich evtl. anbieten ein eigenes Forum zu erstellen. Dann könnte man pro Tour o.Ä. ein Topic eröffnen > mehr Übersicht. Natürlich hätte man (wie bei anderen Foren auch) die Möglichkeit weiteres wie OFF, Event Bereich etc. hinzuzufügen - so bleiben die Tour Themen etwas sauberer   Nicht im Sinne von IBC Forum ablösen, sondern als Ergänzung. So ein Forumchen zu erstellen wäre kein Problem... Ein Sub in diesem lokalen Bereich wäre ja auch ne Möglichkeit. Nur mal so ne Idee am Rande... ...welche im übrigen absolut nichts mit diesem Topic zu tun hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (7. September 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Hmm... ...sind ja noch recht humane Distanzen... ...ich schau wie ich Zeit habe und stoße dann evtl. spontan dazu  Max. Teilnehmer = 50? Wird ja sicher schnell ausgebucht sein das Event...



die maximal 50 bezieht sich auf den Fun-Dual-Slalom und den Anstieg nach Spessart würde ich nicht gerade als human bezeichnen .



MTBDave schrieb:


> Btw: Zum Thema was der Marc auf Seite #1 angesprochen hat. Da im Brasilianerteam wohl doch so einige Diskussionsfreudige Kompanen ihr unwesen treiben und wirklich auch regelmäßig Touren geplant werden würde es sich evtl. anbieten ein eigenes Forum zu erstellen. Dann könnte man pro Tour o.Ä. ein Topic eröffnen > mehr Übersicht. Natürlich hätte man (wie bei anderen Foren auch) die Möglichkeit weiteres wie OFF, Event Bereich etc. hinzuzufügen - so bleiben die Tour Themen etwas sauberer   Nicht im Sinne von IBC Forum ablösen, sondern als Ergänzung. So ein Forumchen zu erstellen wäre kein Problem... Ein Sub in diesem lokalen Bereich wäre ja auch ne Möglichkeit. Nur mal so ne Idee am Rande... ...welche im übrigen absolut nichts mit diesem Topic zu tun hat



[x] dagegen

Wenn ein Forum unübersichtlich ist, dann löst man das nicht indem man ein zweites Forum aufmacht . Der Vorteil des IBC Forum ist der hohe Bekanntheitsgrad, auch bei Google & Co. Daher optimale Einstiegsmöglichkeit für Frischfleisch.


----------



## MTBDave (7. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> die maximal 50 bezieht sich auf den Fun-Dual-Slalom und den Anstieg nach Spessart würde ich nicht gerade als human bezeichnen .



OK, gewonnen, ich kenn die Strecke nicht 




Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> [x] dagegen
> 
> Wenn ein Forum unübersichtlich ist, dann löst man das nicht indem man ein zweites Forum aufmacht . Der Vorteil des IBC Forum ist der hohe Bekanntheitsgrad, auch bei Google & Co. Daher optimale Einstiegsmöglichkeit für Frischfleisch.



@Unübersichtlich: Wie soll man es sonst lösen? Man kann das ganze nur besser gliedern wenn man mehrere Topics und/oder mehrere Forenbereiche hat 

@Frischfleisch: Yo, desw. ja der Zusatz: 



> Nicht im Sinne von IBC Forum ablösen, sondern als Ergänzung.





Sub wäre perfekt...

...aber wie auch immer... ...war nur so ne Idee am rande... Bin erst 2x mitgefahren und demnach erst seit kurzem dabei und möchte nicht den Eindruck erwecken gleich alles umkrempeln zu wollen  Von mir aus kann es auch so bleiben wie es ist - wenn man ein bischen den Zeigefinger anstrengt findet man ja alles was man braucht


----------



## Eike. (7. September 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Btw: Zum Thema was der Marc auf Seite #1 angesprochen hat. Da im Brasilianerteam wohl doch so einige Diskussionsfreudige Kompanen ihr unwesen treiben und wirklich auch regelmäßig Touren geplant werden würde es sich evtl. anbieten ein eigenes Forum zu erstellen. Dann könnte man pro Tour o.Ä. ein Topic eröffnen > mehr Übersicht. Natürlich hätte man (wie bei anderen Foren auch) die Möglichkeit weiteres wie OFF, Event Bereich etc. hinzuzufügen - so bleiben die Tour Themen etwas sauberer   Nicht im Sinne von IBC Forum ablösen, sondern als Ergänzung. So ein Forumchen zu erstellen wäre kein Problem... Ein Sub in diesem lokalen Bereich wäre ja auch ne Möglichkeit. Nur mal so ne Idee am Rande... ...welche im übrigen absolut nichts mit diesem Topic zu tun hat



Wurde bereits besprochen und als unnötig und der Sache nicht dienlich befunden. Im Münchner Forum geht es ja auch. Und da sind wesentlich mehr Aktive unterwegs die wirklich fast jede Tour in einem eigenen Thread ankündigen. Unübersichtlich wirds trotzdem nicht. Die Threads verschwinden ja nach der Tour sehr schnell wieder.


----------



## MTBDave (7. September 2007)

oki


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. September 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wurde bereits besprochen und als unnötig und der Sache nicht dienlich befunden. Im Münchner Forum geht es ja auch. Und da sind wesentlich mehr Aktive unterwegs die wirklich fast jede Tour in einem eigenen Thread ankündigen. Unübersichtlich wirds trotzdem nicht. Die Threads verschwinden ja nach der Tour sehr schnell wieder.


----------



## mw1774 (13. September 2007)

hab heut morgen mal ne energy-runde aufm weg ins büro eingebaut. ab der s-kurve nach dem saumweg bis zur "jürgen-raucherpause-kurve" hat wohl ein panzer die strecke geplättet. da kann man jetzt zu zehnt parallel fahren!

mann war das kalt heut morgen um viertel vor sieben  , aber viel frische luft, alleine auf schönen waldwegen unterwegs und einem herrlichen sonnenaufgang entgegengefahren  

was will man mehr, da macht die arbeit ja gleich doppelt viel spaß  
gruß ausm büro!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. September 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ...gruß ausm büro!



Gruß zurück von der Couch. Hab heute frei.


----------



## mw1774 (13. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Gruß zurück von der Couch. Hab heute frei.



bei *dem* wetter sitzt du auf der couch???    
ab aufs fahrrad!! aber hopp hopp


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. September 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> bei *dem* wetter sitzt du auf der couch???
> ab aufs fahrrad!! aber hopp hopp



Regenerationsphase.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. September 2007)

Soeben angemeldet!!! Jungs ich freu mich, besonders auf PATRICK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 

Wäre auch gerne auf dem Bike gesessen, naja wird jetzt geputz und dann gehts am WE an den Bodensee HEIMATTRAILS fahren. Kann's kaum erwarten meinen aller ersten Trail  zu fahren, auf dem ich vor 9 Jahren das Biken angefangen habe!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (1. Oktober 2007)

Blöde Frage Jungs wo und um welche Uhrzeit treffen wir uns eigendlich am Samstag Hab keine Lust alle irgendwo zu suchen


----------



## mw1774 (1. Oktober 2007)

das rennen beginnt glaube ich um 12.00, solln wir so 11.00 sagen?, oder will jemand noch vorher ne informationsrunde drehen? schumi soll ja angeblich die strecken vor dem rennen mit nem fahrrad abgeradelt sein  
welche brasilianer sind jetzt eigentlich dabei?

andi
felix
partick
vanessa
wookie
ich
dirk?
harzi?
..........

was ist mit training? mittwoch?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Oktober 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> das rennen beginnt glaube ich um 12.00, solln wir so 11.00 sagen?, oder will jemand noch vorher ne informationsrunde drehen? schumi soll ja angeblich die strecken vor dem rennen mit nem fahrrad abgeradelt sein
> welche brasilianer sind jetzt eigentlich dabei?
> 
> andi
> ...



Patrick und ich wollte Fr. Nachmittag schon mal die Startnr. in Ettlingen holen, mit Bike natürlich und dann nochmal ne Runde drehen. Dürft gerne mitkommen. Sa werde ich ebenfalls au dem Bike anreisen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Oktober 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ...
> welche brasilianer sind jetzt eigentlich dabei?
> ...
> dirk?
> ..........



Ich bin nicht dabei. Zum einen habe ich irgendwo meine Form liegen lassen, und werde sie vermutlich dieses Jahr nicht mehr finden und außerdem hab ich am Samstag noch ein Familienfest, was bedeutet, dass ich nicht mal zum zuschauen und anfeuern vorbeikommen werde. Leider.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht dabei. Zum einen habe ich irgendwo meine Form liegen lassen, und werde sie vermutlich dieses Jahr nicht mehr finden und außerdem hab ich am Samstag noch ein Familienfest, was bedeutet, dass ich nicht mal zum zuschauen und anfeuern vorbeikommen werde. Leider.



schade, dann mal viel Spaß beim feiern  !!!

Startet heute nun ne Trainingsrunde??? ich hätte 1,5h Zeit, sprich einmal Ettlingen, auf den Berg und zurück.


----------



## frenchy (4. Oktober 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Patrick und ich wollte Fr. Nachmittag schon mal die Startnr. in Ettlingen holen, mit Bike natürlich und dann nochmal ne Runde drehen. Dürft gerne mitkommen. Sa werde ich ebenfalls au dem Bike anreisen.



Hey Pumuckl

darf ich am Freitag mitkommen? Ihr holt die Strtnr. an der Stadtinfo/Schloss oder? Um wieviel Uhr?!

Am Samstag werde ich wahrscheinlich die "Ehre" vom "Northwoodcycling-Team" allein verteidigen müssen. Also dann muss ich wohl auch mal trainieren!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (4. Oktober 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Am Samstag werde ich wahrscheinlich die "Ehre" vom "Northwoodcycling-Team" allein verteidigen müssen. Also dann muss ich wohl auch mal trainieren!



Wir sind (mindestens) in Gedanken bei dir!


----------



## andi1969 (4. Oktober 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Am Samstag werde ich wahrscheinlich die "Ehre" vom "Northwoodcycling-Team" allein verteidigen müssen. Also dann muss ich wohl auch mal trainieren!



Nö zu zweit frenchy ich komm im NW Trikot


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Oktober 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> darf ich am Freitag mitkommen? Ihr holt die Strtnr. an der Stadtinfo/Schloss oder? Um wieviel Uhr?!


Ist noch nicht ganz sicher! Wir wollten uns in Durlach treffen und dann nach Ettlingen rollen.
Patrick will mit dem Auto fahren, ist also alles sehr unsicher!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (4. Oktober 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Nö zu zweit frenchy ich komm im NW Trikot



   Na dann, achtung die "NW" kommen


----------



## Oskar1974 (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo liebe Bikefreunde  ,

hier mal das Höhenprofil von der Energy-Race Strecke ( mit Anfahrt)

Da werden wir am Samstag viel Spaß haben  





Bis Freitag bzw. Samstag Morgen 
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## harzi84 (5. Oktober 2007)

Hihi,
vielleicht nächstes Jahr...ich traue mir sowas gerade nicht wirklich zu. Mein Radl hat seit 3 Monaten keinen Wald mehr von innen gesehen... Komme aber mal vorbei und erledige die Brasilianer-Pressearbeit 

@andi: kannst du mein Trikot mitbringen?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. Oktober 2007)

Bin leider nicht dabei  , muß kurzfristig übers WE weg!!

Euch ein defekt- und sturzfreie Rennen und v.a. viel Spaß  !!!!

Gruß


----------



## andi1969 (5. Oktober 2007)

harzi84 schrieb:


> @andi: kannst du mein Trikot mitbringen?
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Ja wenn Du da bist...... Martin

@ Felix.....nöööööö oder das kann nicht sein


----------



## wookie (6. Oktober 2007)

für alle ungeduldigen, hier der link der platzierungen 

http://www.bibchip.de

war ein schönes rennen,  wetter, strecke und zuschauer - perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,

war ein sehr schönes ,,Rennen'' heute.! 
Hier mal ein paar Bilder der Akteure  

Strecke:




Wookie:




Vanessa:




Andi:




Patrick:




Grüße


----------



## iTom (6. Oktober 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,
> 
> war ein sehr schönes ,,Rennen'' heute.!
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder der Akteure
> ...



Da habt ihr ja ein super Wetter gehabt. Wer ist denn jetzt Wievielter geworden?

Gruß


----------



## wookie (6. Oktober 2007)

alle schauen so freundlich, nur ich gugg richtig bööösääää

trotzdem schöne bilder


----------



## andi1969 (6. Oktober 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Da habt ihr ja ein super Wetter gehabt. Wer ist denn jetzt Wievielter geworden?
> 
> Gruß



Also unsere Vanessa hat den Vogel abgeschossen 3.Platz in der 10km Wertung   Patrick ist auf Platz 67 und ich auf 79  in der Senioren 1 Wertung....und der Rest ????? Wooky und frenchy......


P.S. einPaar Bilder sind im Album(nochmal danke an Michael)


----------



## wookie (6. Oktober 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ....und der Rest ?????


10ter - 30 km - Männer


----------



## andi1969 (6. Oktober 2007)

wookie schrieb:


> 10ter - 30 km - Männer



BOOOAA Alter..... Fett Fett


----------



## iTom (6. Oktober 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Also unsere Vanessa hat den Vogel abgeschossen 3.Platz in der 10km Wertung   Patrick ist auf Platz 67 und ich auf 79  in der Senioren 1 Wertung....und der Rest ????? Wooky und frenchy......
> 
> 
> P.S. einPaar Bilder sind im Album(nochmal danke an Michael)



Na bei dem Doktor, den Vanessa hat, Dr. Michael Fuentes... ist es wohl kein Wunder.
und dann noch diese illegalen Pancakes ausm Schwarzwald...


----------



## Cook (6. Oktober 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> ...
> Wookie:
> 
> 
> ...



@wookie, Very Offtopic:
Was ist das für eine Hose? Suche seit Jahren gscheide langen Hosen für den Winter, die etwas legerer geschnitten sind, aber keine Freeride-Batik. Die sieht echt gut aus.
Cannondale Grind Pant?

Übrigens sehr respektable Zeit - gratuliere!


----------



## wookie (6. Oktober 2007)

Cook schrieb:


> @wookie, Very Offtopic:
> Was ist das für eine Hose? Suche seit Jahren gscheide langen Hosen für den Winter, die etwas legerer geschnitten sind, aber keine Freeride-Batik. Die sieht echt gut aus.
> Cannondale Grind Pant?
> 
> Übrigens sehr respektable Zeit - gratuliere!



Muuhaahaha, eine Cannondale Hose? - Ich sag nur ALDI!
Die gabs mal 2005 im ALDI, mit und ohne Träger. Das Ding ist echt super, ich hab mir gleich 4 Stück gekauft!


----------



## andi1969 (6. Oktober 2007)

wookie schrieb:


> Muuhaahaha, eine Cannondale Hose? - Ich sag nur ALDI!
> Die gabs mal 2005 im ALDI, mit und ohne Träger. Das Ding ist echt super, ich hab mir gleich 4 Stück gekauft!



Na da hab ich doch richtig geraten.....Wookie der bekennede Aldi Freak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (6. Oktober 2007)

so, wir haben gerade die urkunde eingerahmt, bekommt einen besonderen platz im wohnzimmer   
was soll mann da sagen, 3. Platz Frauen, 10. Platz Männer   
gratulation an alle brasilianer!
wookie hats echt krachen lassen, war immer in tuchfühlung mit den wahnsinnigen aus der spitzengruppe, frenchy ist mit köpfchen gefahren, erste runde nicht zu schnell, dann aber in der zweiten und dritten alle weggeblasen. Patrick hatte eine starke erste runde, war direkt hinter der senioren 1 spitzengruppe (1. Anstieg). Andy wie immer willensstark, nicht totzukriegen....  
Vanessa ist einfach ihr tempo gefahren, elsass war wohl super training.
ich hab leider pech gehabt, seit mittwoch erkältung, hab trotzdem startunterlagen gestern abgeholt und auf ein übernacht-wunder gehofft.


----------



## mw1774 (6. Oktober 2007)

Dr. Michael Fuentes präsentiert:


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Oktober 2007)

@ Vanessa
Glückwunsch von mir und 'Maximum Respect'

@ Wookie
Ebenfalls meinen Glückwunsch.

@ Liga der alten Herren


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. Oktober 2007)

Glückwunsch Jungs aber vorallem Mädels!!!! Vanessa, absolut Superergebnis, Gratulation!!!
Wenn ich ich die Bilder sehe kommen mir wieder die Tränen, naja, 2008!!!!

@ Vanessa und Michael
Euch einen ganz schönen Urlaub und Dir Michael eine gute Besserung, war ne gute Entscheidung!!!


----------



## frenchy (7. Oktober 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Also unsere Vanessa hat den Vogel abgeschossen 3.Platz in der 10km Wertung   Patrick ist auf Platz 67 und ich auf 79  in der Senioren 1 Wertung....und der Rest ????? Wooky und frenchy......
> 
> 
> P.S. ein Paar Bilder sind im Album(nochmal danke an Michael)




Also für mich 1h21'  und 28. Platz  senioren euhhhh ..2 !! 

Wo habt Ihr euch danach versteckt???


----------



## andi1969 (7. Oktober 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Also für mich 1h21'  und 28. Platz  senioren euhhhh ..2 !!
> 
> Wo habt Ihr euch danach versteckt???



TOP frenchy

Am Ziel und danach auf dem Gelände... hab noch ausschau nach dir gehalten aber nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## frenchy (7. Oktober 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> TOP frenchy
> 
> Am Ziel und danach auf dem Gelände... hab noch ausschau nach dir gehalten aber nicht mehr gesehen




sollte doch  in die Richtung   mal schauen 

Hat aber trotzdem echt Spaß gemacht mit euch!


----------



## wookie (7. Oktober 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Wo habt Ihr euch danach versteckt???


bin recht früh heim, aber 2008 werde ich auch ncoh einen heben.


----------



## harzi84 (8. Oktober 2007)

so, habs nun auch geschafft meine Bilder zu sortieren, hier eine kleine Auswahl:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/425386/cat/20224 (nach links vorarbeiten)

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Oktober 2007)

Schöne Bilder. Nur warum hast du Andi eine Piratenfahne aus dem Ohr ge-photoshopt?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (9. Oktober 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Also für mich 1h21'  und 28. Platz  senioren euhhhh ..2 !!



Jetzt sag schon, besser als die Stadtwerke?

Gruss aus Vangvieng


----------



## Schwarzspecht (9. Oktober 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Gruss aus Vangvieng



Wie ist denn da das Wetter? 

Grüße aus dem nachtkühlen Karlsruhe ...
Wolfgang


----------



## andi1969 (9. Oktober 2007)

harzi84 schrieb:


> so, habs nun auch geschafft meine Bilder zu sortieren, hier eine kleine Auswahl:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/425386/cat/20224 (nach links vorarbeiten)
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Wow Top Bilder  und Kommentare Martin


----------



## Jürgen_KA (10. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Wie ist denn da das Wetter?
> 
> Grüße aus dem nachtkühlen Karlsruhe ...
> Wolfgang


 
30 Grad, aber irgendwie ist die Regenzeit noch nicht ganz zu ende. Gestern war der erste Tag an dem sich auch mal die Sonne gezeigt hat.

Das MTB das ich gestern geliehen habe haette dir gefallen. Stahlrohre die in einer Chinesischen Panzerfabrik zusammengenietet wurden. Ein Fully, 6 Gang und nicht viel mehr als 20 kg, wenigstens hat es die richtige Farbe gehabt. Ich habs litte fat Maylyn getauft. Wenn man da Cannondale draufschreibt koennte man es fuer viel Geld an Zahnwaelte verkaufen  . 

Wanderer sind auf den Wegen hier kein Problem, manchmal steht halt ein Wasserbueffel im Weg rum. Ein paar Meter hinter dem Wasserbueffel kam dann der Wasserbueffelbesitzer, der hatte ne Kalaschnikov umgeschnallt . 

Die Wege werden zur Zeit gerne dazu verwendet die Reisfeldbewaesserung umzuleiten.  Es war also schoen schlammig aber Maylin ist tapfer durchs Wasser gefahren (litte fat surfing Maylyn).

Knapp 40 km gefahren, keine 100 Hoehenmeter und ich hab trotzdem Muskelkater. Ich glaub ich brauch ne Massage.


----------



## frenchy (10. Oktober 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Jetzt sag schon, besser als die Stadtwerke?
> 
> Gruss aus Vangvieng



war noch nicht mal da!! 



Hey Martin!! Vielen Dank für die Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (10. Oktober 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> ...20Kg...


MTB-pardII (...LeopardII) .Mußt Du mit diesem 20Kg-Panzer fahren, oder kannst Du Dich nicht fahren lassen, es gibt doch genügend Schineesen für´n Appel und Ei  
Oder wirst Du gezwungen mit diesem Teil zu fahren...Verletzung der Menschenrechte könnte man meinen


----------



## 's mirerl (10. Oktober 2007)

@ pumuckl. Sag mal, Vanny (Vanessa & Michi) haben mir gesagt, dass auf Eurer page Bilder vom Energy-Race sind. Hab' isch nich gefunden. Hast Du mir 'nen link? War mit Vanny und Schnorro übrigens in Wissembourg dabei. 
Grüße. Miri

Nachtrag: bin i bled... Hab' die Bilder gefunden. Merci.


----------



## harzi84 (10. Oktober 2007)

die Piratenflagge stand da, der Träger wird perfekt von Andi verdeckt...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Oktober 2007)

harzi84 schrieb:


> die Piratenflagge stand da, der Träger wird perfekt von Andi verdeckt...



Dachte schon, Andi wächst ein Furunkel aus dem Ohr.


----------



## andi1969 (10. Oktober 2007)

Und wie war`s Dirk....Fotos, Bericht usw.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Oktober 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Und wie war`s Dirk....Fotos, Bericht usw.



siehe Brasilianer-Touren-Thread


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Juli 2008)

Bevor es wieder eine Grundsatzdiskussion gibt, hole ich den Thread einfach wieder aus der Versenkung   !!

Es ist bald wieder soweit, am 11.10. findet der Energyrace in Ettlingen statt. Heute habe ich die Email vom Veranstalter bekommen.
Nachdem ich letztes Jahr kurzfristig absagen musste  habe ich dieses Jahr vor zu starten, was dann auch mein erstes und letztes Rennen 2008 sein wird, jaja die Prioritäten.
Da wir ja jetzt fast alles mit Trikots ausgestattet sind, schreit es ja förmlich nach einer Brasilianerteamertung  !!! 

Wer startet noch und quält sich 3x den Kreuzelberg hoch????


----------



## mw1774 (9. Juli 2008)

natürlich dabei, nach meinen körperlichen erbrechen 06 und 07 muss diesmal alles glatt gehen..

p.s. fährt hier jemand am sonntag in wildbad?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Juli 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> natürlich dabei, nach meinen körperlichen erbrechen 06 und 07 muss diesmal alles glatt gehen..


*DAS *wollt ich hören!!!!  Du hast nach Deinen Ausfällen ja eh noch ne Rechnung offen  !!




mw1774 schrieb:


> p.s. fährt hier jemand am sonntag in wildbad?


Jetzt willst Du es Dir aber geben!!!


----------



## wookie (9. Juli 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wer startet noch und quält sich 3x den Kreuzelberg hoch????



Keine Frage  



mw1774 schrieb:


> p.s. fährt hier jemand am sonntag in wildbad?


ist das eine brasilianer-tour oder ist da ein rennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (9. Juli 2008)

@wookie
Marathon, da haben die Brasilianer ausnahmsweise mal nicht die Finger im Spiel

@Thema
3x diese öde Strecke??? Nö danke, falls noch jemand leihweise ein Trikot in XL fürs Rennen braucht ...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> @Thema
> 3x diese öde Strecke??? Nö danke, falls noch jemand leihweise ein Trikot in XL fürs Rennen braucht ...


Es geht darum die masochistische Ader zu befriedigen, aber die kennen nur Pussies!!


----------



## andi1969 (9. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> 3x diese öde Strecke??? Nö danke, falls noch jemand leihweise ein Trikot in XL fürs Rennen braucht ...



..Schlapper Studiesack halt......kurzatmiger Physikerfehlt nur noch die dicke Hornbrille


----------



## Oskar1974 (9. Juli 2008)

Bin dabei !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oskar1974 (9. Juli 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Bevor es wieder eine Grundsatzdiskussion gibt, hole ich den Thread einfach wieder aus der Versenkung   !!
> 
> Es ist bald wieder soweit, am 11.10. findet der Energyrace in Ettlingen statt. Heute habe ich die Email vom Veranstalter bekommen.
> Nachdem ich letztes Jahr kurzfristig absagen musste  habe ich dieses Jahr vor zu starten, was dann auch mein erstes und letztes Rennen 2008 sein wird, jaja die Prioritäten.
> ...




Dachte du wolltest in Albstadt am kommenden WE an den Start ?!


----------



## iTom (9. Juli 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Bin dabei !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Patrick, Du brauchst unbedingt eine neue Tastatur, so wie es aussieht ist sie kaputt. Vielleicht ist auch mein Bildschirm kaputt. Ich bekomme so viele Ausrufezeichen dargestellt


----------



## matou (10. Juli 2008)

> Es geht darum die masochistische Ader zu befriedigen, aber die kennen nur Pussies!!


befriedigen? mit Langeweile? komisch ich mach das anders


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Juli 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Dachte du wolltest in Albstadt am kommenden WE an den Start ?!


gecancelt                              

@ Tom
Keine Sorge, Dein Bildschirm ist nicht kaputt!!



matou schrieb:


> befriedigen? mit Langeweile? komisch ich mach das anders



Sag ich doch, versteht ihr nicht   !!! In dem Fall gehts nicht um die Streche, denn die ist wirklich sehr öde, da gibts viel schönere Rennen!! Es geht darum sich zu quälen und alles aus sich raus zu holen!!! Entweder man hat die Ader oder nicht  !!

@ all
Bitte jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion über Sinn oder Unsinn dieses Rennens anfagen.


----------



## frenchy (10. Juli 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> Ja, ich!!..aber nur die 46 kms wie letztes Jahr. Wollte eigentlich dieses jahr die 92 probieren, aber die Motivation um mich auf eine 2. Runde zu quällen ist irgendwie nicht dabei
> 
> Das Rennen kann ich nur empfehlen - 46 kms 1650 hm,genug single trails (technisch!!!) dabei, sehr gute Stimmung und nicht so weit... nur etwas teuer geworden (38 )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (10. Juli 2008)

frenchy schrieb:


> Ja, ich!!..aber nur die 46 kms wie letztes Jahr. Wollte eigentlich dieses jahr die 92 probieren, aber die Motivation um mich auf eine 2. Runde zu quällen ist irgendwie nicht dabei
> 
> Das Rennen kann ich nur empfehlen - 46 kms 1650 hm,genug single trails (technisch!!!) dabei, sehr gute Stimmung und nicht so weit... nur etwas teuer geworden (38 )



Für Nachmelder nochma 7Eur extra

Weißt Du zufällig, ob man die Strecke auch nach dem Rennen fahren kann? Ohne Hektiker und Stresser, eher für Genießer?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Für Nachmelder nochma 7Eur extra
> 
> Weißt Du zufällig, ob man die Strecke auch nach dem Rennen fahren kann? Ohne Hektiker und Stresser, eher für Genießer?



Es wird Dich kaum jemand vom Rad schlagen !!


----------



## frenchy (10. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Für Nachmelder nochma 7Eur extra
> 
> Weißt Du zufällig, ob man die Strecke auch nach dem Rennen fahren kann? Ohne Hektiker und Stresser, eher für Genießer?




Bestimmt!! auch während dem Rennen...nur ohne Startnummer, Verpflegung  etc...

Warte vielleicht daß die fast alle ins Ziel angekommen sind, gegen 14.00 Uhr, dann ist es auf der Strecke ruhiger!


----------



## andi1969 (10. Juli 2008)

SODELE *Angemeldet* unter MTB- Brasilianer


----------



## iTom (10. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> SODELE *Angemeldet* unter MTB- Brasilianer



In Wildbad


----------



## Eike. (10. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> In Wildbad



Hier gehts um Ettlingen auch wenn ihr versucht den Thread zu kapern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (11. Juli 2008)

zur erinnerung hier nochmal die rundenzeiten von 2007 / 30km:

http://www.hucke-timing.de/_events/resultlist.php?FK_course=10373


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Juli 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> zur erinnerung hier nochmal die rundenzeiten von 2007 / 30km:
> 
> http://www.hucke-timing.de/_events/resultlist.php?FK_course=10373



Andi ist grad noch in der Top 10. von hinten


----------



## andi1969 (16. Juli 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Andi ist grad noch in der Top 10. von hinten



grad noch top 100.....


----------



## andi1969 (22. September 2008)

..so Ihr Pussys und Maratonschweine noch so ca 14 Tage bis Energie Race .......hoffe alle haben anständig trainiert


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. September 2008)

Wofür?


----------



## andi1969 (22. September 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wofür?



..jaja Onkel D außer Du.... ist ja eh nichts für Dich viel zu anstrengend...komm mach noch ein paar Kinder


----------



## Oskar1974 (22. September 2008)

Wie siehts aus mit ner Testrunde diese Woche oder am WE 
Muss ne Woche Trainingspause aufholen 

Grüße Pat


----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. September 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mit ner Testrunde diese Woche oder am WE
> Muss ne Woche Trainingspause aufholen
> 
> Grüße Pat


Wäre eigentlich ne Maßnahme!!

@ Playmos
Es gibt auch ein Dual-Slalom, wenn DAS nichts ist??!!


----------



## Oskar1974 (22. September 2008)

Wann ?????????


----------



## andi1969 (23. September 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> @ Playmos
> Es gibt auch ein Dual-Slalom, wenn DAS nichts ist??!!



...komm hör auf die werden doch von den kids alle gemacht......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (23. September 2008)

bei mir gehts frühestens am samstag, sonntag ist ja frankreich, nächste woche geht auch...


----------



## Eike. (23. September 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...komm hör auf die werden doch von den kids alle gemacht......



Da is was dran. Aber wenn die sich mal auf den BM verirren merken sie schon wofür man eine Vorderradbremse braucht


----------



## matou (23. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da is was dran. Aber wenn die sich mal auf den BM verirren merken sie schon wofür man eine Vorderradbremse braucht



Und weniger als 5 bar Druck auf dem Reifen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. September 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Und weniger als 5 bar Druck auf dem Reifen



Meinst Du jetzt Eike?


----------



## matou (23. September 2008)

Nee, Eike weiß aber wen ich meine 

the incredible Kona-Kid & Gang vom Wattkopf

...die sind den SMDH nur mit HR-Bremse und 5 bar in den Reifen runtergeheizt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. September 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Nee, Eike weiß aber wen ich meine
> 
> the incredible Kona-Kid & Gang vom Wattkopf
> 
> ...die sind den SMDH nur mit HR-Bremse und 5 bar in den Reifen runtergeheizt



Eike hat auch schon mit Hochdruckreifen experimentiert.


----------



## wookie (23. September 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wer startet noch und quält sich 3x den Kreuzelberg hoch????



mw1774
pumuckl 
wookie 
Oskar1974 
andi1969 (mit starrgabel ?)

haben die brasilianer nicht mehr zu bieten? 

Jetzt muss ich mal provozieren: Die Downhiller unter euch können ja auch nur eine Runde fahren


----------



## Eike. (23. September 2008)

Die Sache ist die: entweder an dem Wochenende ist gutes Wetter, dann will ich eine richtige Tour fahren und nich so ein Forstweggebolze oder es ist schlechtes Wetter dann fahr ich sowieso net  Ich bin die Strecke ja schon öfter gefahren und finde sie halt eher langweilig.


----------



## wookie (23. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich bin die Strecke ja schon öfter gefahren und finde sie halt eher langweilig.



So eine Chillout-Phase nach dem Rennen mit einem Bier vom Vogel hat ja auch was schönes. Das schmeckt direkt nach der Anstrengung noch besser als es schon ist.

Und die Entspannungseinlage wird noch mit einem Besuch im Wirlpool vom Schwimmbad (eintritt frei dank energy-race) getoppt 

Edit: Achja habe ich vergessen, nach dem Schwimmbad könnte man natürlcih wieder zurück zur after-race-party


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (23. September 2008)

Ne, ne damit kannst mich nicht locken - das täuscht nicht über die langweilige Strecke hinweg. Bergauf - ja gerne - man muss sich ja die Abfahrt verdienen - aber dann solls auch bitte eine schöne Abfahrt geben...

Soetwas finde ich wesentlich interessanter! (wir sind für 2009 auch schon angemeldet )


----------



## mw1774 (23. September 2008)

matou schrieb:


> ... aber dann solls auch bitte eine schöne Abfahrt geben...



wenn du dich unsterblich (gell rossi) fühlst, kanns auch ne richtig geile abfahrt werden....


----------



## iTom (23. September 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> mw1774
> pumuckl
> wookie
> Oskar1974
> ...



Ab einem gewissen Alter hat man nicht mehr die Energy um zu Racen, da nutzt man sie lieber zum Trailen Energy-Trail, das wäre es, mit extremistische Terrorrampen und mit Dönertrail und Lammkehren
Turbanstufen und was es nicht alles gibt...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. September 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Wann ?????????



Samstag Vormittag. Ich muss dann spätestens um 13 Uhr wieder in KA sein, wobei ich mich dann ja auch früher verabschieden kann. Sonst Sonntag Morgen.


----------



## andi1969 (24. September 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> mw1774
> pumuckl
> wookie
> Oskar1974
> ...



*..das ist doch schon die Creme de la Creme der Brasis* reicht doch oder..... und dei Buben der DH Abteilung sind einfach zu Atemlos fürs *ER*.....die müssen noch etwas üben bis Mitte 30


----------



## mw1774 (24. September 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> mw1774
> Pumuckl
> Wookie
> Oskar1974
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (24. September 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


>



...ohuuu ja wie konnte man(n) die vergessen


----------



## wookie (24. September 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...ohuuu ja wie konnte man(n) die vergessen



also man kann auf eine brasilianer-platzierung unter den ersten 3 hoffen!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. September 2008)

Wer wäre denn bei einer Einrollrunde am WE dabei?? Wie gesagt, Samstagvormmittag oder Sonntagfrüh hätte ich Zeit!!


----------



## wookie (24. September 2008)

bei mir siehts schlecht aus, spontan vielleicht - wenn zwischen all dem familien-gekruschtel noch zeit bleibt.


----------



## mw1774 (24. September 2008)

samstag vormittag kann klappen, melde mich nochmal, 10:00 uhr europabad ?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. September 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> samstag vormittag kann klappen, melde mich nochmal, 10:00 uhr europabad ?



Hört sich gut an!!  Muß halt um 13Uhr wieder in KA sein, kann mich ja aber auch früher verabschieden.


----------



## Oskar1974 (24. September 2008)

Können wir auch *10.30 H* festlegen. Will gerne mit dem Rad kommen und 45Min.benötige ich schon von Weingarten. 

Würde mich freuen
Grüße

Pat


----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. September 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Können wir auch *10.30 H* festlegen. Will gerne mit dem Rad kommen und 45Min.benötige ich schon von Weingarten.
> 
> Würde mich freuen
> Grüße
> ...


10:30 Ettlingen am Parkplatz?


----------



## Oskar1974 (24. September 2008)

Abgemacht!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. September 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Abgemacht!!!!!!


Wunderbar!!!!

Also Samstag 10Uhr Europabad und 10:30 in Ettlingen auf dem Parkplatz vom Energyrace.

Freu mich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (25. September 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Die Downhiller unter euch können ja auch nur eine Runde fahren


Kann ich auch drei halbe Runden fahren, also von oben runter halt?


----------



## wookie (25. September 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Kann ich auch drei halbe Runden fahren, also von oben runter halt?



vielleicht nicht beim energy-race, aber:

der brasilianer mit der schlechtesten rundenzeit (evtl auch verursacht durch materialschaden) *muss beim nächsten ausflug den shuttl-service spielen*!

(oh mein gott! hoffentlich verreckt mein bike nicht)

was haltet ihr davon?

Edit: Unter denen, welche nicht am energy-race teilnehmen, wird ausgelost!


----------



## Don Stefano (25. September 2008)

Glücklicher Weise zähle ich mich nicht zu den Brasilianern


----------



## andi1969 (25. September 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Glücklicher Weise zähle ich mich nicht zu den Brasilianern



....aha aber ein Norther Halblicht.....Schenkelklopfer


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. September 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> vielleicht nicht beim energy-race, aber:
> 
> der brasilianer mit der schlechtesten rundenzeit (evtl auch verursacht durch materialschaden) *muss beim nächsten ausflug den shuttl-service spielen*!
> 
> ...



Du kannst mir mit Tandem fahren. Wenn wir oben sind sitz ich nach vorne.


----------



## wookie (25. September 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Du kannst mir mit Tandem fahren. Wenn wir oben sind sitz ich nach vorne.



hast du eins? dann melden wir uns damit beim dirt-jump an! - und ja du sitzt dann vorne!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. September 2008)

Mein Rad wiegt zwar vermutlich so viel wie ein Tandem, hat aber leider nur einen Sattel.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. September 2008)

Seit Gestern plagt mich eine fette Erkältung, Halsschmerzen, Schnupfen etc. Ich schau mal wie's mir Morgen geht und meld mich dann nochmal ob ich mitfahre. Doof, ist aber so!!


----------



## Oskar1974 (26. September 2008)

Hi Felix,

soll doch ne gemütliche Runde werden.
Das geht auch mit Halzschmerzen !
Komm mach nicht schlapp
Grüße
und gute Besserung
Pat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. September 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hi Felix,
> 
> soll doch ne gemütliche Runde werden.
> Das geht auch mit Halzschmerzen !
> ...


Hat mit schlappmachen nichts zu tun, habe nur keine Bock im Anschluß richtig krank zu sein  !! DAS Vergnügen hatte ich schoneinmal, als ich mit 38,5° Fieber gefahren bin, war nicht so toll  !!! Andi erinnert sich bestimmt noch!!


----------



## rossi-v (27. September 2008)

& - fahrt ihr 10:30 uhr?


----------



## andi1969 (27. September 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Hat mit schlappmachen nichts zu tun, habe nur keine Bock im Anschluß richtig krank zu sein  !! DAS Vergnügen hatte ich schoneinmal, als ich mit 38,5° Fieber gefahren bin, war nicht so toll  !!! Andi erinnert sich bestimmt noch!!



...*ja du hast ausgesehen wie der TOT.....*und nochwas Jungs sowas kann ins Auge gehen bzw. auf Herz. Macht mit sowas keine Scherze ist ganz schnell vorbei mit biken wenn´s dumm läuft


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. September 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...*ja du hast ausgesehen wie der TOT.....*und nochwas Jungs sowas kann ins Auge gehen bzw. auf Herz. Macht mit sowas keine Scherze ist ganz schnell vorbei mit biken wenn´s dumm läuft


Deswegen sitze ich jetzt zu Hause, rotz vor mich hin und habe bei dem Wetter Tränen in den Augen!!!


----------



## andi1969 (27. September 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Deswegen sitze ich jetzt zu Hause, rotz vor mich hin und habe bei dem Wetter Tränen in den Augen!!!



..kannst meiner Lady die Hand geben... Du rotzt nicht allein


----------



## wookie (27. September 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Deswegen sitze ich jetzt zu Hause, rotz vor mich hin und habe bei dem Wetter Tränen in den Augen!!!



Armer Pumuckl, meine kleinen sind auch grad am rotzen (mit plärren) und ich bleibe gesund, - bis jetzt zumindest noch. Daheim bleiben muss ich tROTZdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (27. September 2008)

musste ja heute alleine "trainieren", gute besserung an felix!
wetter und strecke war super, bis auf so nen blöden köter der mir in runde 2 und 3 an die haxen wollte. habe 1:12:19 von bordstein zu bordstein gebraucht. die erste runde bis zur abzweigung singeltrail war 28min, die zweite 20 und die dritte 22, der singeltrail dann 2 min! bin mit 2.3 bar gefahren, ich denke da kann ich noch auf 2.1 runter, rk vo-hi war ok, leichtes rutschen am vo bei der abfahrt, was fahrt ihr für reifen und druck?

vielleicht schaff ich es ja eine runde hinter wookie (1:10) zu bleiben


----------



## as7805 (29. September 2008)

Ich würde die Strecke gerne mal abfahren, hat sie von euch zufällig jemand als GPS?

Gruss Alex


----------



## wookie (29. September 2008)

ich überlege mir echt nächste woche mi,do und fr mit dem auto ins geschäft zu fahren um genug regenerationszeit zu haben. wie machst du das, michael?

wäre doch ein super ansporn wenn wir beide unter den ersten 10 in unserer wertung landen könnten.


----------



## wookie (29. September 2008)

@as7805
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.5032.html
http://www.schwarzwald-bike.de/veranstaltung_detail.php?id=317


----------



## mw1774 (29. September 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> ...wäre doch ein super ansporn wenn wir beide unter den ersten 10 in unserer wertung landen könnten....



 ääähhhh also mein traumziel wäre es unter die top 50 zu kommen, alles andere soll dann kommen wie es kommt  vielleicht können wir ja ein rudel köter auf uns loslassen dann ist top 3 drinnen 

wenns wetter gut ist radel ich die tage vor dem rennen halt "gemütlich" ins büro, ansonsten ist ne 2-3-tage-pause schon ideal


----------



## wookie (29. September 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ääähhhh also mein traumziel wäre es unter die top 50 zu kommen, alles andere soll dann kommen wie es kommt



also wenn du beim training ne zeit von 1:12:19 hattest, würde das in etwa platz *13 *bei den "Herren" entsprechen! So unrealistisch ist das doch nicht.

http://www.hucke-timing.de/_events/resultlist.php?FK_course=10373&search_class=Herren


----------



## as7805 (29. September 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> @as7805
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.5032.html
> http://www.schwarzwald-bike.de/veranstaltung_detail.php?id=317



Danke !!


----------



## andi1969 (29. September 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ääähhhh also mein traumziel wäre es unter die top 50 zu kommen



..boooaa ich bin froh wenn´s eine 100 Platzierung gibt.....


----------



## mw1774 (29. September 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ..boooaa ich bin froh wenn´s eine 100 Platzierung gibt.....



mit deiner starrgabel + speedkings erwarte ich die drei runden unter einer stunde...  und mit deiner regenerationszeit wirst du uns sowieso um die ohren fahren (mit oder ohne piratenflagge)


----------



## wookie (29. September 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> (mit oder ohne piratenflagge)


andi ist bei den pirates?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (29. September 2008)




----------



## wookie (29. September 2008)

also andy hat da aber ganz schön zusatzgewicht an bord. besser dezentes ein cocktail-fähnchen am vorbau. 

die schweiß-flecken-imitate in den armbeugen sind


----------



## speedygonzales (29. September 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> also andy hat da aber ganz schön zusatzgewicht



ein Windkanal test wäre interessant


----------



## andi1969 (29. September 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> mit deiner starrgabel + speedkings erwarte ich die drei runden unter einer stunde...  und mit deiner regenerationszeit wirst du uns sowieso um die ohren fahren (mit oder ohne piratenflagge)



...träum mal schöhn Michael..... ich bin froh wenns überstanden ist:kotz:.......


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Oktober 2008)

So, Schnupfen und Halsschmerzen klingen so langsam ab, daher starte ich Sonntag den zweiten Versuch. Wer hätte Lust m itzukommen. Ich wollte um 10 in KA strten, sprich 10:30 Ettlingen. 
Es ist echt bitter, ich saß seit vor 2 Monaten das letze Mal auf dem Bike, kein Witz !!!


----------



## andi1969 (3. Oktober 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> So, Schnupfen und Halsschmerzen klingen so langsam ab, daher starte ich Sonntag den zweiten Versuch. Wer hätte Lust m itzukommen. Ich wollte um 10 in KA strten, sprich 10:30 Ettlingen.
> Es ist echt bitter, ich saß seit vor 2 Monaten das letze Mal auf dem Bike, kein Witz !!!



...da können wir uns ja die Hände reichen 7 Wochen ohne......


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Oktober 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...da können wir uns ja die Hände reichen 7 Wochen ohne......


Verschiedene Gründe, das Resultat auf dem Bike ist aber das Gleiche !! 
Bist Du Sonntag mit dabei???


----------



## andi1969 (3. Oktober 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Verschiedene Gründe, das Resultat auf dem Bike ist aber das Gleiche !!
> Bist Du Sonntag mit dabei???



..nö immer noch KZH geschrieben.....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Oktober 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ..nö immer noch KZH geschrieben.....



Das heißt mit dem Rennen gibt auch nichts  ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (3. Oktober 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Das heißt mit dem Rennen gibt auch nichts  ??



..sieht mal so aus..... pech halt


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Oktober 2008)

Das ist ja man schei$$e!!! Hatte mich schon gefreut mit Dir zusammen zu cruisen, denn mit Rennen siehts dieses Jahr schlecht aus.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (3. Oktober 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> So, Schnupfen und Halsschmerzen klingen so langsam ab, daher starte ich Sonntag den zweiten Versuch. Wer hätte Lust m itzukommen. Ich wollte um 10 in KA strten, sprich 10:30 Ettlingen.
> Es ist echt bitter, ich saß seit vor 2 Monaten das letze Mal auf dem Bike, kein Witz !!!



hört sich nicht gut an  ich bin aber auch gerade krank. wollte eigentlich heute in Peterstal das Bergrennen fahren - shit happens


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bin zwar kein Brasilianer, würde aber dennoch gerne in diesem Fred ne Frage stellen

Wie muss ich denn das Rennen einordnen?

Technisch, Konditionell - schwer/leicht?
Wieviele Starter?

Würde ich die Strecke laut dem Plan auf der "Energy Race" Seite gut finden, falls ich die Woche mal mittags ne Proberunde machen möchte.
Kenne mich in der Ecke leider gar nicht aus.

Wäre mein erstes Rennen und ich möchte ja nicht mit der roten Laterne heim kommen!


Danke für die Tipps


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Oktober 2008)

s`Tannezäpfle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin zwar kein Brasilianer, würde aber dennoch gerne in diesem Fred ne Frage stellen
> 
> ...


Fahr Sonntag mit, dann zeige ich Dir die Strecke!!


----------



## Eike. (3. Oktober 2008)

Technisch ist die Strecke Kindergarten. Der einzige Trail ist einfach ein schmaler Pfad und geht bergauf. Konditionell zieht sich der erste Anstieg hintenraus ziemlich also am Anfang nicht zu sehr auspowern. In Verbindung mit einer Karte kann man die Strecke schon finden aber wenn du vorher Bescheid sagst kann ich sie dir auch gerne mal zeigen solang es nicht regnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (4. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Technisch ist die Strecke Kindergarten. Der einzige Trail ist einfach ein schmaler Pfad und geht bergauf. Konditionell zieht sich der erste Anstieg hintenraus ziemlich also am Anfang nicht zu sehr auspowern. In Verbindung mit einer Karte kann man die Strecke schon finden aber wenn du vorher Bescheid sagst kann ich sie dir auch gerne mal zeigen solang es nicht regnet.



..Eike was für ein schmaler Pfad ????? Das ist einfach nur Forstautobahn und ein Wiesenanstieg( ok Pfad aber schmal naja)


----------



## andi1969 (4. Oktober 2008)

s`Tannezäpfle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin zwar kein Brasilianer, würde aber dennoch gerne in diesem Fred ne Frage stellen
> 
> ...



*Technisch leicht aber Konditionell schwer....*weil ca. 50% Bergauf gehen und das über Rampen die einfach Körner fressen über 3 Runden.....fahr am Sonntag einfach mit besser kannst Du die Strecke nicht kennen lernen.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (4. Oktober 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Technisch leicht aber Konditionell schwer....*weil ca. 50% Bergauf gehen und das über Rampen die einfach Körner fressen über 3 Runden.....fahr am Sonntag einfach mit besser kannst Du die Strecke nicht kennen lernen.



und vor allem psychisch schwer - weil man den sch.... 3mal hoch fahren muss


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Oktober 2008)

Der einzig wirklich richtige Trail kommt nach der dritten Runde Richtung Ziel. Wenn Du den langsam fährst klappt das auch. Achja, bei feuchter Witterung sind die Holzbrücken nicht zu unterschätzen, ist wie Schmierseife  !!!
Fahr Sonntag mit, vorausgesetzt es regenet nicht, dann zeige ich Dir die Strecke. Gibt ne ganz lockere Runde, versprochen!!

@ Martin 
Fährst Du das Rennen mit??


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (4. Oktober 2008)

kommt drauf an ob ich wieder gesund bin. hab im moment einen teilweisen ausfall des gleichgewichtsorgans im rechten ohr und laufe/fahre deshalb durch die gegend wie mit 2 promille im blut. 

wenn ich bis samstag wieder "nüchtern" bin muss glaub ich schon mitfahren, auch wenn ich die Entscheidung dann im Rennen wieder mal schwer bereuen werd.


----------



## Eike. (4. Oktober 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ..Eike was für ein schmaler Pfad ????? Das ist einfach nur Forstautobahn und ein Wiesenanstieg( ok Pfad aber schmal naja)



Ja den zweiten/letzten Anstieg meinte ich. Es ist nunmal ein Pfad und als ich das letzte mal da war (Es war einmal vor .....) war er ~50cm breit also schmal


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (4. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ja den zweiten/letzten Anstieg meinte ich. Es ist nunmal ein Pfad und als ich das letzte mal da war (Es war einmal vor .....) war er ~50cm breit also schmal



uups, kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern  liegt bei mir aber am Alter, ich vergess eh immer alles


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Oktober 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> weil ca. 50% Bergauf gehen



Der ist gut, Andi. 

Und sicher gehts die anderen 50 % bergab.


----------



## andi1969 (4. Oktober 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Der ist gut, Andi.
> 
> Und sicher gehts die anderen 50 % bergab.



..versucht da einer lustig zu sein reiß halt den Satz nicht aus dem Zusammenhang Dirk.....und ja die anderen 50 % der Strecke gehen bergab


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (4. Oktober 2008)

So, da hab ich doch mal heute früh ne Orientierungsfahrt gemacht.

Entweder bin ich ultra schlecht (wahrscheinlich), oder ich bin mit der Kirche ums Dorf

Am Schwimmbad los, nach ein paar Meter rechts hoch.
An der Gabelung (Aspahlt) rechts.
Dann gehts ne Weile auf, rechts kann man auf Ettlingen schauen. Irgendwann kommt dann nochmal ne kleine Rampe wo oben ein Baumstamm liegt. Den kleinen Weg (Trail) nach dem Parplatz an der Strasse links hoch hab ich auch noch gefunden. Danach runter nochmal rechts und dann gehts eigentlich nur noch bergab. Zielmlich am Ende kommt noch ein etwas schottriges/felsiges Stück mit einer gemauerten Regenrinne. Da bietet es sich an in voller Fahrt mal am Lenker zu ziehen.
Kurz drauf wieder die Gabelung von Anfang.

Dafür hab ich beim 2.Lauf 32min gebraucht! Nachdem ich die Zeiten von letztem Jahr gesehen habe, bleib ich dann wohl doch lieber zu Hause, oder melde mich unter dem Namen meines Nachbarn an.

War das denn der richtige Weg. Und ach ja, - wo sind denn die Holzbrücken.

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Oktober 2008)

s`Tannezäpfle schrieb:


> So, da hab ich doch mal heute früh ne Orientierungsfahrt gemacht.
> 
> Entweder bin ich ultra schlecht (wahrscheinlich), oder ich bin mit der Kirche ums Dorf
> 
> ...



Beim ersten Mal suchen habe ich mich auch oft verfahren, bis es mir gezeigt wurde. 
Zum dritten Mal, ich zeigs Dir Morgen gerne.


----------



## andi1969 (4. Oktober 2008)

s`Tannezäpfle schrieb:


> So, da hab ich doch mal heute früh ne Orientierungsfahrt gemacht.
> 
> Entweder bin ich ultra schlecht (wahrscheinlich), oder ich bin mit der Kirche ums Dorf
> 
> ...




...so als Tipp am Rande,fahr einfach morgen mit Felix mit, der zeigt Dir den Weg richtig und nicht auf die Platzierung schielen ......da fahren soviel Pro´s mit am Samstag da hast als normalo eh keine Chance.


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (6. Oktober 2008)

na die 2 Einladungen hab ich leider verpasst, aber hätte am WE leider ehr keine Zeit gehabt.
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich diese Woche mittags noch mal ne Runde drehen und mir am Samsatag dann eine psyische Klatsche abholen

Dennoch Danke fürs Angebot

Micha


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. Oktober 2008)

Wer fährst Samstag denn jetzt alles mit???


----------



## wookie (7. Oktober 2008)

ich


----------



## frenchy (8. Oktober 2008)

...und ich auch...weit hinter Wookie


----------



## wookie (8. Oktober 2008)

frenchy schrieb:


> ...weit hinter Wookie



er will mich überrunden!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Oktober 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> er will mich überrunden!



Das wird mir sogar blühen!!


----------



## wookie (8. Oktober 2008)

kommt noch jemand mit ins schwimmbad nach dem rennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Oktober 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> kommt noch jemand mit ins schwimmbad nach dem rennen?



wir haben Besuch, von daher weiß ich noch nicht wie der Zeitplan aussieht.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (8. Oktober 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wer fährst Samstag denn jetzt alles mit???



zu 95% am Start  leider wie immer nur mit 50% Leistung


----------



## wookie (8. Oktober 2008)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> leider wie immer nur mit 50% Leistung



warum den?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (8. Oktober 2008)

einfach nicht genug puhh im fuhh - bin überhaupt nicht fit .....

man muss sich halt vorher schon mal ein paar ausreden parat legen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Oktober 2008)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> einfach nicht genug puhh im fuhh - bin überhaupt nicht fit .....
> 
> man muss sich halt vorher schon mal ein paar ausreden parat legen



Mit der Ausrederei schließe ich mich doch gleich mal an   !!


----------



## sash73 (8. Oktober 2008)

hallo felix und martin

gibts euch auch noch`?????schade wäre gern noch am samstag gestartet,habe aber jetzt scho pause und formhaltungstraining.war ne lange saison dieses jahr,mal bissi pause schadet nicht...

grüße sash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (8. Oktober 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> kommt noch jemand mit ins schwimmbad nach dem rennen?



du kannst gerne in vanessas und meiner rotze schwimmen, von der masse her müsste es reichen...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Oktober 2008)

sash73 schrieb:


> hallo felix und martin
> 
> gibts euch auch noch`?????schade wäre gern noch am samstag gestartet,habe aber jetzt scho pause und formhaltungstraining.war ne lange saison dieses jahr,mal bissi pause schadet nicht...
> 
> grüße sash


Mensch schade, das wäre mal wieder so richtig back to the roots gewesen!! 2009 sehen wir uns hoffentlich mal wieder bei irgendwelchen Rennen!

@ Michael
Nein nicht im Ernst!! Heißt das Vanessa startet auch nicht und Du bist auch nicht wieder fit???!!!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (9. Oktober 2008)

sash73 schrieb:


> hallo felix und martin
> 
> gibts euch auch noch`?????schade wäre gern noch am samstag gestartet,habe aber jetzt scho pause und formhaltungstraining.war ne lange saison dieses jahr,mal bissi pause schadet nicht...
> 
> grüße sash



hi sash,
hätte mich auch gefreut dich mal wieder zu treffen. hatte dieses jahr zu wenig zeit zum richtig trainieren und vielleicht deshalb auch zu wenig motivation zum rennen fahren. hoffentlich wird's nächstes jahr wieder besser 
cu
MoQ


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Oktober 2008)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> hi sash,
> hätte mich auch gefreut dich mal wieder zu treffen. hatte dieses jahr zu wenig zeit zum richtig trainieren und vielleicht deshalb auch zu wenig motivation zum rennen fahren. hoffentlich wird's nächstes jahr wieder besser
> cu
> MoQ



2009 greifen wir wieder an  !!!!


----------



## andi1969 (9. Oktober 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> 2009 greifen wir wieder an  !!!!



..ja ich glaube 2008 war nicht so das Jahr.....  alle krank usw.


----------



## iTom (9. Oktober 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> du kannst gerne in vanessas und meiner rotze schwimmen, von der masse her müsste es reichen...



Braucht ihr noch Welche von mir Hab aktuell auch genügend übrig. 

Neuer Fred: Brasilianer-Rotz-Thread


----------



## Eike. (9. Oktober 2008)

Treibt mal mehr Sport dann wird man nicht so oft krank


----------



## matou (9. Oktober 2008)

Ohh  keine antwortet - das haben sie Dir jetzt übel genommen Eike!


----------



## Eike. (9. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht sind ja auch die Tastaturen im Rotz ersoffen 
Da scheint ja die Brasilianer Beteiligung dieses Jahr eher gering auszufallen. Naja ich bin eh in de Palz und hätte euch gar net anfeuern können.


----------



## wookie (9. Oktober 2008)

irgendwie verliere ich die lust - 3 mal berg hoch und wieder runter nur um ein argument zu haben um ein ziel-bier zu trinken.

wer fährt den jetzt mit um dem gruppen-zwang aufrecht zu erhalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (9. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Treibt mal mehr Sport dann wird man nicht so oft krank



sorry Eike ....*Depp*  umsmal auf gut badisch auszudrücken


----------



## matou (9. Oktober 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> sorry Eike ....*Depp*  umsmal auf gut badisch auszudrücken



Damit meinte er sicher die am Rotz leidende Fraktion und keine Bandscheibenvorfälle - nicht gleich so empfindlich reagieren und bierernst nehmen.
Hier wird doch sonst genug dummes Zeug geschwätzt da ist das doch harmlos


----------



## rossi-v (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin angemeldet zum Energy Race & wollte mitfahren.
Das Wetter soll ja i.O. werden.

Sind Wookie & ich jetzt die Einzigen?

Michael & Vanessa, Felix seit Ihr dabei?


----------



## speedygonzales (9. Oktober 2008)

ach, das ist eh ein Warmduscher Veranstaltung..

Echte Brasilianer fahren hier beim Mountain Of Hell 2008: 
http://www.zapiks.com/mountain-of-hell-2008.html

so wer fährt mit!?


----------



## wookie (9. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ach, das ist eh ein Warmduscher Veranstaltung..
> 
> Echte Brasilianer fahren hier beim Mountain Of Hell 2008:
> http://www.zapiks.com/mountain-of-hell-2008.html
> ...



Pahh, geht ja nur bergab!


----------



## rossi-v (9. Oktober 2008)

Geil, 
du bist auch (!!) dabei Speedy

http://www.zapiks.com/mountain-of-hell-qualifs-et-.html


----------



## speedygonzales (9. Oktober 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Geil,
> du bist auch (!!) dabei Speedy
> http://www.zapiks.com/mountain-of-hell-qualifs-et-.html



das sieht nach einer verdammt coole Veranstaltung aus.. sowas würde mir ohne Zeitabnahme gefallen, als reiner Spaß tour, aber als rennen?, ich bin realistisch, ich würde mir alle Knochen brechen und noch dazu blamieren weil ich wohl als Letzer ankommen würde..


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Oktober 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Ich bin angemeldet zum Energy Race & wollte mitfahren.
> Das Wetter soll ja i.O. werden.
> 
> Sind Wookie & ich jetzt die Einzigen?
> ...


Mein Schwippschwager und ich ja, von Vanessa habe ich bisher noch nichts gegenteiliges gehört!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (10. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> das sieht nach einer verdammt coole Veranstaltung aus.. sowas würde mir ohne Zeitabnahme gefallen, als reiner Spaß tour, aber als rennen?, ich bin realistisch, ich würde mir alle Knochen brechen und noch dazu blamieren weil ich wohl als Letzer ankommen würde..



dem ist auch für mich nichts hinzu zu fügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. Oktober 2008)

Allen Startern morgen viel Erfolg


----------



## iTom (10. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ach, das ist eh ein Warmduscher Veranstaltung..
> 
> Echte Brasilianer fahren hier beim Mountain Of Hell 2008:
> http://www.zapiks.com/mountain-of-hell-2008.html
> ...



Juli 2008? Gehst Du unter die Zeitreisenden, damit Du noch daran teilnehmen kannst?


----------



## speedygonzales (10. Oktober 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Juli 2008? Gehst Du unter die Zeitreisenden, damit Du noch daran teilnehmen kannst?



das nächste Jahr kommt schneller als man glaubt.. wenn das kein Rennen wäre würde ich  mitmachen.


----------



## Eike. (10. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> das nächste Jahr kommt schneller als man glaubt.. wenn das kein Rennen wäre würde ich  mitmachen.



Schau mal hier. Ist zwar im Grunde auch ein Rennen aber es geht um den Spaß am Trail. Nur noch etwa 330mal schlafen dann gehts los


----------



## matou (10. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ...wenn das kein Rennen wäre würde ich  mitmachen.



Dann brauchst du ja nur noch ein anderes Bike und eine etwas andere Fahrtechnik 


Allen anderen - die Morgen am Rennen teilnehmen - wünsche ich viel Spaß und natürlich viel Erfolg!!! Zeigt denen mal wo der Hammer hängt!


----------



## speedygonzales (10. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du ja nur noch ein anderes Bike und eine etwas andere Fahrtechnik



hey mein Bike ist nicht mal einem Monat alt! 

Fahrtechnik? fehlende Fahrtechnik wird durch Wahnsinn Wettgemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (11. Oktober 2008)

So Jungs war nett heute,
zwar auch etwas verschnupft aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht .
Hier der Beweis 





Grüße Pat


----------



## wookie (12. Oktober 2008)

hat mir auch sehr viel spaß gemacht. nette kumpels, optimales wetter und ein lecker ziel-bier!

mich hat es sehr verwundert das Verena Jooß trotz 5 min vorspung gleich am berg von fast allen überholt wurde. habt ihr mal ihre schenkel gesehen? 

da bin ich mal auf bilder gespannt


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. Oktober 2008)

So wieder einigermaßen regeneriert. Es war ein schönes auch wenn total bescheuertes Rennen, 3x den gleichen schei$$ Berg !! 

Hier ein paar Impressionen:

Wookie auf dem Weg bis fast aufs Treppchen... nochmals mein Repekt 





Die Bergauftreiber... sehr geil, die haben mal richtig Stimmung gemacht!!! 





und zu guter Letzt das obligatorische Abschlußfoto!!





Jungs, schön wars  vor allem der leckere Abschluß mit  auf der Wiese in der Sonne !!


----------



## sash73 (12. Oktober 2008)

hallole felix

hättisch das gewußt hätte ich meine pause um 2wochen verlegtbei dem geilen wetter die geilen 3runden heizen
bist jut jefahren

grüße aus dem schwarzwald


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. Oktober 2008)

Mann, Kerl, das wäre es gewesen, aber nein der Herr muß bei dem Wetter Pause machen *kopfschüttel*  !!!
Beim nächsten Mal, würde mich freuen Dich mal wieder zu sehen, Saison scheint ja super gelaufen zu sein, das Georg !!


----------



## sash73 (12. Oktober 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Mann, Kerl, das wäre es gewesen, aber nein der Herr muß bei dem Wetter Pause machen *kopfschüttel*  !!!
> Beim nächsten Mal, würde mich freuen Dich mal wieder zu sehen, Saison scheint ja super gelaufen zu sein, das Georg !!



jo joegal die nächte saison zählt jetzt wieder.
ja diese saison war mega super geil gelaufenvorallem albstadt,da war ich auf den punkt auf höchtsleistung.bin um 38min. schneller als 2006 gefahren,also bestzeitsonst alle rennen zwischen 25-30min. verbessertdas 12h rennen solo war mein 2höhepunkt der saison.mußt mal fahrengeil

GEORG ist spitzedas ist ein super geiler trainergibt für mich keinen besserenohne ihn wäre ich nie so weit gekommen

man muß mir ein samstag oder sonntag mal frei machen undnach KA kommen und ne runde nit dir drehen

grüße sash


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (13. Oktober 2008)

jo, war wieder mal nett ein Rennen zu fahren. Dank der super Zuschauer hatte ich trotz "Rundenrennen" dieses mal kein Motivationsproblem. großen RESPEKT nochmal an wookie !!!



sash73 schrieb:


> man muß mir ein samstag oder sonntag mal frei machen undnach KA kommen und ne runde nit dir drehen  grüße sash



da will ich dann aber auch mit


----------



## wookie (13. Oktober 2008)

es sind ergebnisse online:

http://www.hucke-timing.de/_events/resultlist.php?FK_course=10492&search_class=Herren

Hier ein Auszug aller DIMBs:

*1424 *- Unterberg, Sebastian ibc dimb racing team 1980 Herren 6 / 1:10:19,2
*540 *- Lange, Jens ibc dimb racing team 1970 Senioren 30-40 12 / 1:14:10,4 
*87 *- Chopin, Frédéric ibc dimb racing team 1961 Senioren 41-50 27 / 1:17:28,0
*593 *- Martin ibc dimb racing team 1963 Senioren 41-50 33 / 1:19:57,5
*539 *- Busse, Nadine ibc dimb racing team 1982 Damen 5 / 1:22:54,4
*447 *- Ehlen, Felix ibc dimb racing team 1980 Herren 30 / 1:29:18,5

hatte jemand frency gesehen? der ist mir garnicht aufgefallen


----------



## mw1774 (13. Oktober 2008)

gratulation an die racer! ich beneide euch, und dann noch das geile wetter  bleibt die hoffnung auf 2009....

@ wookie: vielleicht sieht man sich ende der woche mal wieder auf der piste!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (13. Oktober 2008)

eigentlich schade das 6 Leute vom racing team am start waren aber sich nur 3 getroffen haben. wo war denn der Rest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (13. Oktober 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> es sind ergebnisse online:
> 
> http://www.hucke-timing.de/_events/resultlist.php?FK_course=10492&search_class=Herren
> 
> ...



Ich war dort!! Der "Klavierspieler" bin ich. 
Wookie ...Ouaouhhh  RESPEKT

Ich habe nach dem Rennen nach euch gesucht, ohne Erfolg ! Die Gruppe 
mit den ich dort war (aus Frankreich!!) war auch sehr Erfolgreich, sogar 2. Platz / Senior 3 mit 1.15...1 Bier und ging 's dann weiter los richtung Mahlberg & Co. für noch 42 kms und 700 hm. Der Tag hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Oktober 2008)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> eigentlich schade das 6 Leute vom racing team am start waren aber sich nur 3 getroffen haben. wo war denn der Rest?


Ohne Kommentar *kopfschüttel*  !!!!


----------



## frenchy (13. Oktober 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ohne Kommentar *kopfschüttel*  !!!!




+1

Tja dann müssen wir irgendwie eine Kleine Tour organisieren- Dann können wir uns alle mal endlich kennenlernen!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Oktober 2008)

frenchy schrieb:


> +1
> 
> Tja dann müssen wir irgendwie eine Kleine Tour organisieren- Dann können wir uns alle mal endlich kennenlernen!!



Guter Plan  !!! 
Wir hatten ja einmal das Vergnügen bei dem sich unser Bruchpilot die Schulter ruiniert hat  !!

Eine lockere Runde mit einem leckeren Abschlußeis beim Pierot.


----------



## Oskar1974 (13. Oktober 2008)

kleiner Nachtrag
Der einzige MTB-Brasilaner schaffte die Strecke in 1h 26 min 03 sec. 
Grüße
Pat


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Oktober 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> kleiner Nachtrag
> Der einzige MTB-Brasilaner schaffte die Strecke in 1h 26 min 03 sec.
> Grüße
> Pat



nenene, ich hatte das Team UND Mtb-Brasilianer in der Anmeldung, nur in der Ergebnisliste bin ich nur unter dem Team geführt.


----------



## wookie (13. Oktober 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Eine lockere Runde mit einem leckeren Abschlußeis beim Pierot.





zum thema team name "brasilianer" oder "IBC DIMB Racing Team":

laut dimb verliert man den versicherungsschutz für rennen und an- abfahrt wenn nicht zu 100% "IBC DIMB Racing Team" in der anmeldung steht.


----------



## frenchy (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi Pumuckl, 
kann ich mich errinern! Wookie kenne ich auch, sonst niemand

Ich war auch unter ibc dimb und sangliers roulants angemeldet, in der Ergebnisliste auch nur unter ibc Dimb


----------



## andi1969 (14. Oktober 2008)

frenchy schrieb:


> Hi Pumuckl,
> kann ich mich errinern! Wookie kenne ich auch, sonst niemand



..abä Frenchy wir kennen uns auch von letztem Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (14. Oktober 2008)

..und ich kenn dich auch....


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (14. Oktober 2008)

... ich kenn däämmm neeet


----------



## wookie (14. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt neue Bilder bei www.schwarzwald-bike.de:

http://www.schwarzwald-bike.de/bericht_detail.php?bericht_nr=171


----------



## frenchy (14. Oktober 2008)

Klar euch kenne ich ja schon ...vom IBC DIMB Racing Team habe ich gemeint.


----------

